# Tank progress



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Here you can see what a weed the stargrass Eichornia diversifolia is.

In the course of 17 days I had to prune it severely two times - follow the June 20, June 30 and July 07 file names. After the pruning today I'm left with enough cuttings to fill a 10 gal. tank with no problem. Bummer I can't give the fresh cuttings to someone since I leave for California tomorrow. The plant ships very badly so offering it to non-local people will probably be a disappointment.

What you see is a progress toward a fuller aquascape, with carpet plants, probably HC and E. tenellus.

Fertilization is pretty heavy for such an "empty" tank - N about 10 ppm and P about 1 ppm. Tons of iron and traces (5-8 ml of CSM+B) daily. Water changes - 50% every 3 days.

--Nikolay


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Where in California? There are a number of us here...and you could bring it with you.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Laguna beach.

If someone from the area wants that plant let me know no later than tomorrow 10AM and I will bring it with me.

--Nikolay


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Man that stuff is really taking off. Wish I could pick some up


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Funny you mention that Niko. I've been struggling with mine for months--almost threw it out. Here lately it's exploded with growth! It does get kind of hairy don't it? Nice looking tank you got started there.


----------

